# Chb vs builders solution



## yzman720 (Aug 11, 2015)

Which is better for ceilings? Looking for which one is going to to be better at having less risk of flashing and better at having less risk of any lap marks?


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

CHB I would say. Has little splatter and also a true dead flat. Builders solutions has some sheen at an angle.


----------



## yzman720 (Aug 11, 2015)

The SW rep told me the builders solution was their deadest flat. Errrrr


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

The k and b from Benjamin more is awsome.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I would go with CHB, but if your store has the new Promar Ceiling Paint, that would be a great option too.


----------



## yzman720 (Aug 11, 2015)

Walked into SW this morning and got the deer in the headlights look when I asked for chb. So I went with builders solution. Hopefully won't have any flashing or lap marks on ceiling with it. I am swapping from bm ultra spec 500 which we had trouble with.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Chb isn't stocked in all stores.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

yzman720 said:


> The SW rep told me the builders solution was their deadest flat. Errrrr


The SW rep told you? The one with the MBA and absolutely no paint experience? That surprises you?


----------



## yzman720 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll find out today if builders solution will do the trick. Is chb something special that I should try and order for future ceilings?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

yzman720 said:


> Walked into SW this morning and got the deer in the headlights look when I asked for chb. So I went with builders solution. Hopefully won't have any flashing or lap marks on ceiling with it. I am swapping from bm ultra spec 500 which we had trouble with.


US 500 isn't a dead flat, so that's not entirely surprising. Have you considered trying out their Ultra Flat Ceiling Paint (508)? It's meant for ceilings and is one of the few true flats left on the market. Unless you're just shooting for cheapest possible, then SW is probably your best bet.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I hate sherwin williams paints, especially their promars and I think CHB requires too many coats. I like the ben moore ultra hide ceiling paint, or porter paints vinyl flat.


----------



## yzman720 (Aug 11, 2015)

I tried the bmceiling paint in the yellow cans. The bm store told me it was their true flat ceiling paint. It didn't cover good at all and has flashing. I don't know the product # though


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> I hate sherwin williams paints, especially their promars and I think CHB requires too many coats. I like the ben moore ultra hide ceiling paint, or porter paints vinyl flat.


i tried to convince myself so many time that sw is good paint. i tried promar, quoli kote, emrald but they all cover less than bm, so, sw is my tool store only. i dont know if you see coronado paint in bm stores, it is own by bm now and it is good to me


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

yzman720 said:


> I tried the bmceiling paint in the yellow cans. The bm store told me it was their true flat ceiling paint. It didn't cover good at all and has flashing. I don't know the product # though


Must've done something wrong on that one, it actually has great coverage and longer hold time.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

yzman720 said:


> I tried the bmceiling paint in the yellow cans. The bm store told me it was their true flat ceiling paint. It didn't cover good at all and has flashing. I don't know the product # though


Unusual. Did you do a really thin coat over PVA primer or something?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

stl911 said:


> i tried to convince myself so many time that sw is good paint. i tried promar, quoli kote, emrald but they all cover less than bm, so, sw is my tool store only. i dont know if you see coronado paint in bm stores, it is own by bm now and it is good to me



I used to buy all my paint at sherwin too...then there was a promar low luster that sucked, they told me that they knew it had flashing problems, and that really pissed me off, and they knew it. Now the only times I go in there is to get liners for my 18" purdy bucket. Oh yeah, and their roller naps suck too. Shed everywhere.


----------



## GoTime (Jul 2, 2013)

CHB seems to be the go to for most guys around here. I just use PM400 myself.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

sw stores either carry chb or masterhide its a regional thing. 
while i was in Minnesota painting my mothers house i went to sherwin and the clerk thought I was asking for a ici brand back in 2013. since at that time I never used chb I went with the p 400 flat to keep the peace.. but in another room I decided to give it a whirl. not only did it preform like masterhide it tasted like it.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

alan said:


> sw stores either carry chb or masterhide its a regional thing.
> 
> while i was in Minnesota painting my mothers house i went to sherwin and the clerk thought I was asking for a ici brand back in 2013. since at that time I never used chb I went with the p 400 flat to keep the peace.. but in another room I decided to give it a whirl. not only did it preform like masterhide it tasted like it.



Chb similar to 400 similar to master hide 
Coincidence


----------

